# Look 595 Origin, 2007 v 08 v 09



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

I am looking at a used 2007 Look 595 Origin, and I am wondering whether there has there been any changes to the Look 595 in subsequent years? I am guessing that the Head Fit system came aboard in 2008, and that this reduces the weight by 40 grams? Any other changes to frame, fork or Epost? Thanks for your answers!! :


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Head Fit is 2009 for the 595, 2008 is still traditional headset. 

As far as i know, there were paint issues with the 2007 models, paint was too brittle and cracked a bit, people freaked out and thought their frames were cracking, so Look changed the chem a bit and the 2008 paint should be more flexible. I think also there were some issues withe the epost in 2007 and it was mod for 2008 as well. 2009 just got a new (uglier imo) paint job and the new headset.

i purchased a 2008 this fall and corresponded w Look before I did to be sure I was making a good decision and thats what i got...


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

2007 and 2008 was exactly the same. The paint issue that gitoutdaway is talking about was only the 2007 white Pro team color frames (probably a combination of thickness of paint needed to cover and the composition of the actual paint). Look has (as usual and expected) been superb with dealing with this issue.

The 2009 model has the new HeadFit headset. If you can get a good deal on a '07 or '08, I see no reason not to jump on it... Yes, HeadFit sounds like a very good idea (haven't tried it myself, but the engineering behind it does make sense), but I doubt if will make THAT much of a difference.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Agreed, go for the 07 or 08 if you can find a good deal by all means!


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for your answers! My good deal on a pro team white 2007 disappeared. The seller decided to warranty his 2007 pro team frame back to Look and the sale is no longer available.


----------

